# study permit while waiting for PR



## Gillian 3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

We are in the process of applying for PR skilled workers but as the process has been on hold from CIC since last July until May 2013, we are getting restless here in Spain (where we are currently living). We are considering going to Canada within the next couple of months on a two year study/work permit while continuing with the PR application which could take another 12 months. Has anyone made the move in this way? I would be going back to college as a mature student and my husband would have an open work permit for 2 years, then hopefully our PR would have come through so that we could both work full time. We have no children to consider, just 2 dogs. Any advice / info would be welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## lottea (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if this will help with your situation, but I am a current student in Canada. Another way of getting PR is applying for Canadian Experience class. Basically after you complete your two years of college, you may apply for a post-graduate permit. You have to have at least a year's worth of paid work related to your field of study to be eligible for the Canadian Experience class. Also, I don't know if you have looked into the fees of International Students, but they are very expensive! Like I said above, I don't know if this helps at all. Good Luck !


----------



## Gillian 3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Lottea,

Thanks for the message. Have you been in Canada studying long? What are you studying? Are you looking to stay after your studies have ended? I have had a look at a couple of colleges and the fees seem to vary from college to college from around 7k to 15k for a 2 year course depending on the course. It seems to be our only option at the moment to get there quickly and get working towards a new life. We feel we are wasting time if we sit around here for another year waiting on PR.


----------

